# Mixing of substrates



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Is there any problem with mixing flourite with eco-complete? I like the color of the eco more than the flourite and it's so much cleaner.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont think that there would be any problem at all. Are you going to mix them together or use one on top of another? If you are mixing them together you might try mixing a small ammount in a container to see if you like the look of the mix.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't eco-complete already have all the iron/nutrients you need? Is there a point in mixing? I'm curious because I purchased eco-complete for a ten gallon I haven't set up yet...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The point, for me, is I like the darker coloration of the eco and it is less messy than the flourite. I am thinking of setting up a new tank and have a bunch of flourite which I don't want to waste, therefore the adding of more gravel in the form of eco.

Iris, don't think if you use eco, or any other kind of gravel short of a layer of soil, that the plants needs will be met. You have to add nutrients to the water coloumn with any commercial gravel I am aware of.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it's a great idea. Someone back at plantgeek told me he got excellent results when he used a 50/50 mix, anyways both substrate are nearly the same thing.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone got the concentration of elements from the packaging? I don't think the Fe can compare to flourite.
http://home.infinet.net/teban/jamie.htm


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Are you going to layer them or straight-up mix them? It would look kinda funky if they were mixed, I think.

I've heard that Eco-Complete comes with a thin layer of organic material that settles around the bottom, though I've never tried the stuff myself. If you're adding the fluorite, you might possibly want to add a tiny bit of boiled peat moss, because in terms of volume the organic material from the Eco-Complete will be less. I don't think it will matter much, though 

Keep in mind that it's impossible to separate the two after mixing  Other than that, I think it's a great idea.


----------

